# Rozbój w biały dzień



## majlo

Witam,

Angielsko-Polski słownik PWN-Oxford podaje dla hasła _highway robbery _dwa znaczenia:

1. bandytyzm
2. rozbój na *równej *or *gładkiej drodze*

Muszę przyznac, że drugie tłumaczenie jest dla mnie nadzwyczaj zaskakujące. Ja na zjawisko perfidnego zawyżania cen zawsze mówiłem "rozbój w biały dzień". Jednak po krótkim sprawdzeniu tych wyrażeń na Google okazało się, że rzeczywiście one występują - ze zdecydowanym wskazaniem na "równą drogę". Moje pytanie: czy znaliście je wcześniej? Wie ktoś może jaka jest ich etymologia?


----------



## njumi

Nie, nigdy nie spotkałem się z tymi określeniami. Musi to być słownictwo typowo rozbójnicze...


----------



## JakubikF

Nigdy nie spotkałem się ze stwierdzeniem podawanym przez słownik tj. "rozbój na równiej/gładkiej drodze". Jedynie "rozbój w biały dzień" jest mi znany i brzmi zupełnie naturalnie.


----------



## ryba

Cześć, Majlo!



majlo said:


> 2. rozbój na *równej *or *gładkiej drodze*



Hahaha, nie, nie słyszałem ani nigdy nie użyłem ani jednego ani drugiego wyrażenia. Co więcej, moje trzy koleżanki pochodzące z różnych części szeroko pojętej Polski północno-zachodniej, których się o to zapytałem, też nie znają ani nie używają żadnego z nich.

Oczywiście, cała nasza czwórka zna lub używa "rozbój w biały dzień" (nie że robi lub dokonuje, używa).

To nie znaczy jednak że w innych częściach Rzeczypospolitej się ich nie używa. Niespodzianki językowe zdarzają mi się na codzień, więc wcale bym się nie zdziwił.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Thomas1

Tak jak poprzednicy też nie spotkałem się z tymi wyrażeniami. Gdybym je usłyszał to na pewno przyciągnęłyby moją uwagę.

Co do etymologii, to niestety nie mam słownika pod ręką, ale podejrzewam, że jest podobna do rozboju w biały dzień, bo prawdopodobieństwo rozboju tak i w biały dzień jak i na równej czy gładkiej drodze jest/było mniej więcej takie samo.

Tomek


----------



## majlo

Chciałbym tylko zauważyc, że miałem na myśli pochodzenie podanych znaczeń w kontekście "perfidnego zawyżania cen".  Nie chodzi tutaj o napad bandycki w celu ograbienia. 

I o ile z "rozbojem w biały dzień" można się domyślic, że zbyt wysoka cena za jakiś towar czy usługę jest po prostu perfidna, cyniczna, zuchwała i widoczna, zupełnie jak "rozbój w biały dzień". Ale czy można powiedziec, że "rozbój na równej/gładkiej drodze" jest zuchwały i bezczelny? Mnie się wydaje, że nie bardzo.


----------



## JakubikF

Wiedz jedno. Podejrzewam, że 99% Polaków nie spotkało się z tym wyrażeniem. Jeśli w ogóle istniało i słownik się nie myli to dawno wymarło. Użycie go byłoby nienaturalne i nie do końca zrozumiałe, więc radzę go w ogóle nie używać. Pytanie czy można coś powiedzieć... cóż, jako użytkownicy mówimy, że tego wyrażenia się w ogóle nie stosuje, zatem pytanie czy pasuje do kontekstu jest bezcelowe bo przeciętny użytkownik polszczyzny nawet nie wie jakie miałoby mieć znaczenie frazeologiczne .


----------



## majlo

Tego, czy wymarło to niestety na razie nie wiemy. Dotychczas udało nam się ustalic, że wyrażenie jest bardzo rzadko spotykane. Aczkolwiek spotykane jest, a zatem musi miec jakąś etymologię. To mnie właśnie frapuje...

Co do używania, myślę, że nawet jeśli ktoś słyszy je po raz pierwszy, to i tak można łatwo się domyślic o co chodzi z kontekstu sytuacyjnego - jeśli takowy jest. Zgadzam się w 100%, że brzmiałoby to kompletnie nienaturalnie - a dla mnie jeszcze osobiście może nawet trochę śmiesznie.


----------



## e7ka

> Ale czy można powiedziec, że "rozbój na równej/gładkiej drodze" jest zuchwały i bezczelny? Mnie się wydaje, że nie bardzo.


 
może chodzi o to, że tak samo jak w biały dzień, na gładkiej czy równej drodze wszystko jest dobrze widoczne  Możliwe że nie chodzi o to, że ta droga nie jest dziurawa, tylko o to, że nie ma tam pagórków i zakrętów i dzięki temu widoczność jest lepsza 
w każdym razie nigdy nie słyszałam, żeby ktoś tak mówił


----------



## kknd

Ja bym raczej nawiązywał do stanu nawierzchni. Wynikanie przeprowadzałbym następująco: skoro droga jest równa/gładka, to znaczy, iż jest zadbana, a zatem ważna; jeśli jest ważna, to znaczy, że jest to uczęszczany trakt i (*) jest tam wiele tam osób. Rozbój przy wielu świadkach (właśnie: „w świetle dnia”), to nie lada wyczyn, stąd wyjątkowo zuchwały. Opcjonalnie od (*): jest strzeżony, co mocno utrudnia zadanie, co mimo wszystko daje ten sam wniosek.

Nie mniej jest to moja interpretacja i mogę się mylić.


----------



## Knieja

Swoją drogą to dziwne, że słownik nie podał znaczeń: zdzierstwo, oszukaństwo czy czegoś w tym stylu. Ani jednego z tych, które zostały podane nigdy nie użyłam ani nie słyszałam (jestem z południa Polski) w tym kontekście (a jeśli chodzi o _rozbój na równej drodze _to w żadnym kontekście).
 
Chciałabym jeszcze tylko napomknąć o czasowniku *pytać*, który został błędnie użyty w jednej z odpowiedzi (i niemal każdy kogo znam popełnia tę samą pomyłkę). Nie jest to czasownik zwrotny! *Pytamy kogoś* o coś a nie _się_ _kogoś_ o coś.


----------



## .Jordi.

Knieja said:


> Chciałabym jeszcze tylko napomknąć o czasowniku *pytać*, który został błędnie użyty w jednej z odpowiedzi (i niemal każdy kogo znam popełnia tę samą pomyłkę). Nie jest to czasownik zwrotny! *Pytamy kogoś* o coś a nie _się_ _kogoś_ o coś.



http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=203
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=1367


----------



## majlo

Knieja said:


> Swoją drogą to dziwne, że słownik nie podał znaczeń: zdzierstwo, oszukaństwo czy czegoś w tym stylu. Ani jednego z tych, które zostały podane nigdy nie użyłam ani nie słyszałam (jestem z południa Polski) w tym kontekście (a jeśli chodzi o _rozbój na równej drodze _to w żadnym kontekście).



To wcale nic dziwnego. Akurat PWN-Oxford zawiera dużo błędów. Większośc z nich jest o wiele poważniejsza niż ten.


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> To wcale nic dziwnego. Akurat PWN-Oxford zawiera dużo błędów. Większośc z nich jest o wiele poważniejsza niż ten.


Nie jestem do końca przekonany czy to aby na pewno błąd. Fakt że słownik nie podaje wszystkich możliwych tłumaczeń chyba nie jest wystarczającym powodem, żeby traktować to jako błąd?

Tomek


----------



## fragile1

Ten rozboj w bialy dzien na Dolnym Slasku jest w powszechnym uzyciu. Na gladkiej drodze to zdecydowanie czasy Janosika i innyh rozbojnikow - i dotyczy glownych duktow, szlakow, drog ubitych, wiec( jak ktos wczesniej napisal) uzywanych. Jest to zdecydowanie archaizm. Ale poniewaz czasy piratow nie minely, warto chociaz znac znaczenie  Pzdr


----------



## Knieja

fragile1 said:


> Ten rozboj w bialy dzien na Dolnym Slasku jest w powszechnym uzyciu. Na gladkiej drodze to zdecydowanie czasy Janosika i innyh rozbojnikow - i dotyczy glownych duktow, szlakow, drog ubitych, wiec( jak ktos wczesniej napisal) uzywanych. Jest to zdecydowanie archaizm. Ale poniewaz czasy piratow nie minely, warto chociaz znac znaczenie  Pzdr


 

Zgadzam się. _Highway robbery_ - tłumaczenia na inne języki też mogą zawierać odniesienia do jakiegoś rodzaju _uczęszczanej_ _drogi _(fr.: banditisme de grand chemin, hiszp.: asalto por la carretera). Wyrażenie to w j. angielskim odnosi się zwykle do _zdzierstwa_ na wielką skalę, np. przez firmę telefoniczną, która nadużywa monopolu.


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Nie jestem do końca przekonany czy to aby na pewno błąd. Fakt że słownik nie podaje wszystkich możliwych tłumaczeń chyba nie jest wystarczającym powodem, żeby traktować to jako błąd?
> 
> Tomek



Masz rację, Thomas. Powinniśmy ująć słowo _błąd _w cudzysłów. Co nie zmienia jednak faktu, że autorzy takiej publikacji powinni, według mojej opinii, postarać się o bardziej współczesne tłumaczenie, które - jak widać - znane jest większej liczbie ludzi.


----------



## mcibor

Poszukałem na internecie i niestety większość z nas nie ma racji:

Highway robbery - or "mugging" takes place outside and in a public place such as a sidewalk, street, or parking lot. 

Czyli to zdecydowanie nie jest rozbój w biały dzień


----------



## Greg from Poland

mcibor said:


> Poszukałem na internecie i niestety większość z nas nie ma racji:
> 
> Highway robbery - or "mugging" takes place outside and in a public place such as a sidewalk, street, or parking lot.
> 
> Czyli to zdecydowanie nie jest rozbój w biały dzień



Niektóre zwroty mają 'drugie dno' 

Merriam-Webster, który IMO w 99% ma rację, podaje następujące znaczenia:

          1     *:* robbery committed on or near a public highway usually against travelers 
     2     *:* excessive profit or advantage derived from a business transaction

Fakt faktem, że tłumaczenie PWN-OXFORD nie jest do końca 'up-to-date'. 'Rozbój w biały dzień' byłby dużo lepszy.


----------



## mcibor

Kajam się przed Gregiem.

Ale może to oznaczać, że PWN-Oxford podał tłumaczenie jak najbardziej dosłowne, tak jak
dune można tłumaczyć diuna (co po polsku oznacza wydma)


----------



## majlo

No właśnie, i ile osób będzie wiedziało co to jest diuna, a ile - wydma? Można chyba to uznac za pytanie retoryczne.

Jeśli chodzi o użycie "highway robbery" to rzeczywiście wspomaganie się samą wiki bywa czasami zgubne.  Ja to wyrażenie usłyszałem w jednym z najpopularniejszych - jeśli nie najbardziej popularny - seriali lat 90. dla nastolatków - Beverly Hills 90 210. A więc ta druga definicja z Webstera nie jest "martwa".


----------

